# Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2017)

```
<p>Tamron has officially announced the 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3 Di VC USD. The new lens will begin shipping on November 16, 2017.</p>
<p>You can preorder the new <a href="https://bhpho.to/2i7gsxu">Tamron 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3 Di VC USD at B&H Photo for $799.</a></p>
<p><strong>Press Release:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p><strong>Tamron announces the launch of a new ultra-telephoto zoom lens with fast and precise AF, superior image quality and a lightweight, compact design</strong></p>
<p><strong><em>October 26, 2017, Commack, New York</em></strong>— Tamron USA, Inc. , announces the launch of a new ultra-telephoto zoom lens, 100-400mm F/4.5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A035), for full-frame Canon and Nikon DSLR cameras. The Model A035 delivers fast and precise AF performance and consistently powerful VC (Vibration Compensation) 4 stops*<sup>1 </sup>benefits thanks to the high-speed Dual MPU (Micro-Processing Unit) control system that is found in the latest Tamron lens models. The advanced optical design of Model A035 includes three LD (Low Dispersion) lens elements for aberration reduction and Tamron’s original eBAND Coating for superior anti-reflection performance. At 1,115g (39.3 oz), the new lens is the lightest in its class<sup>*2</sup> and features magnesium alloy in key areas of the lens barrel to ensure weight reduction, and improve strength and portability. Model A035 is compatible with Tamron’s 1.4X tele converter and the Tamron TAP-in Console<sup>TM </sup>that enables lens customizations for focus adjustments, VC mechanism adjustments and more. Additionally, an Arca Swiss compatible tripod mount is available as an optional accessory. The new Tamron 100-400mm will be available in both Canon and Nikon mounts on November 16<sup>th</sup> at $799.</p></blockquote>
<p><!--more--></p>
<blockquote><p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<p><strong>1. High-speed Dual MPU (Micro-Processing Unit) control system delivers quick and highly responsive autofocus performance plus outstanding VC image stabilization</strong></p>
<p>The Dual MPU system includes an MPU dedicated to vibration compensation processing, enhancing the computational capacity of the entire system. An MPU with built-in DSP (Digital Signal Processor) provides high-speed digital signal processing and achieves outstanding autofocus performance and vibration compensation, both indispensable for ultra-telephoto photography.</p>
<p><strong>2. Superb image quality in an ultra-telephoto zoom lens</strong></p>
<p>The Model A035 includes three LD (Low Dispersion) lens elements for optimal optical design and aberration correction. Lighter weight, increased light transmission and crisp images with excellent contrast are achieved by reducing the number of lens elements while ensuring an appropriate balance with aberration correction. The A035 has minimum object distance (MOD) of 1.5 m (59 in) and a maximum magnification ratio of 1:3.6 for close-up work.</p>
<p><strong>3. Exclusive eBAND Coating reduces flare and ghosting</strong></p>
<p>The new A035 features Tamron’s eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating, which has an extremely low refractive index and fine multiple-layer coating technology, to achieve outstanding antireflection performance. BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) Coating, with excellent antireflection characteristics, increases light transmission. These coating technologies greatly reduce the ghosting and flare that can occur when subjects are backlit.</p>
<p><strong>4. Lightest weight, 1,115 g (39.3 oz) lens in the ultra-telephoto zoom lens class<sup>*</sup>, and only 196.5 mm </strong><strong>(7.7 in) long</strong></p>
<p>Magnesium alloy is used in key areas of the lens barrel to improve weight reduction, strength and portability. Total length of 196.5 mm (Nikon mount) means a compact size for an ultra-telephoto zoom lens covering up to 400 mm, and the A035 can therefore be easily carried in a standard camera bag. Combined with excellent vibration compensation functions, the compact size enables successful handheld ultra-telephoto photography.</p>
<p><span class="green">*Length is the distance from the front tip of the lens to the lens mount face.</span></p>
<p><strong>5. Optional accessory tripod mount is Arca-Swiss compatible</strong></p>
<p>An Arca-Swiss style tripod mount is available as an optional accessory. Designed exclusively for Model A035, it provides quick and secure attachment to a tripod and greater stability. An easy-to-hold grip shape includes an expanded mounting plane, and the use of magnesium helps achieve lighter weight, thereby further facilitating handheld photography.</p>
<p><strong>6. Compatible with tele converters and TAP-in Console</strong></p>
<p>Model A035 is compatible with tele converters designed exclusively for Tamron lenses to achieve 1.4X and 2X the original focal length*. It’s also compatible with Tamron’s TAP-in Console (Model TAP-01), an optional accessory enabling users to update lens firmware and customize the lens settings, including adjustments of focusing positions for autofocusing and the operation modes for the lens’s Vibration Compensation system.</p>
<p><span class="green">*Use of the 1.4× tele converter results in light reduction of 1 F stop; use of the 2× tele converter results in the loss of 2 F stops</span></p>
<p><strong>7. Moisture-Resistant construction and fluorine coating for enhanced weather protection</strong></p>
<p>The surface of the front element is coated with a protective fluorine compound that has excellent water- and oil-repellant qualities. The front surface is easier to wipe clean and is less vulnerable to the damaging effects of dirt, dust, moisture or oily fingerprints, allowing for much easier maintenance. Also, with active use of the A035 for outdoor photography likely, sealant is used in each of the movable and joining areas of the lens barrel to resist the intrusion of moisture.</p>
<p><strong>8. Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used also for Nikon-mount lenses</strong></p>
<p>An electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now employed in Nikon-mount lenses*. More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by a built-in motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>

<p><span class="green">* Available only with cameras compatible with the electromagnetic diaphragm (D5, D4s, D4, D3X, Df, D850，D810, D810A, D800, D800E, D750, D600, D610, D300S, D500, D7500, D7200, D7100, D7000, D5600, D5500, D5300, D5200, D5100, D5000, D3400, D3300, D3200, D3100). (As of October, 2017; Tamron)</span></p>
<p><strong>9. External design places importance on functionality and ease of use</strong></p>
<p>While inheriting the design that makes use of many organic curves and the delicately polished form down to fine details that characterize the SP lens series, the new Model A035 comes with a highly sophisticated design that also places a lot of importance on the lens’s functionality and ease of use, featuring an overall form that faithfully encompasses the internal structures within, a slim Luminous Gold brand ring and the switch shape design.</p>
<p><strong>SPECIFICATIONS</strong></p>
<table width="461">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="170">Model</td>
<td width="291">: A035</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Focal Length</td>
<td width="291">: 100-400mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Maximum Aperture</td>
<td width="291">: F/4.5-6.3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Angle of View (diagonal)</td>
<td width="291">: 24°24′ – 6°12‘ (for full-frame format)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="291">: 15°54′ – 4°01‘ (for APS-C format)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Optical Construction</td>
<td width="291">: 17 elements in 11 groups</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Minimum Object Distance</td>
<td width="291">: 1.5m ( 59 in)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Maximum Magnification Ratio</td>
<td width="291">: 1:3.6</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Filter Size</td>
<td width="291">: φ67mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Maximum Diameter</td>
<td width="291">: φ86.2mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Length**</td>
<td width="291">: for Canon 199mm (7.8 in)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="291">: for Nikon 196.5mm (7.7 in)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Weight</td>
<td width="291">: for Canon 1,135g (40 oz)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="291">: for Nikon 1,115g (39.3 oz)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Aperture Blades</td>
<td width="291">: 9 (circular diaphragm)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Minimum Aperture</td>
<td width="291">: F/32-45</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Image Stabilization Performance</td>
<td width="291">: 4 stops (CIPA Standards Compliant)</p>
<p>(For Canon : EOS 5DMarkIII is used / For Nikon: D810 is used)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Standard Accessories</td>
<td width="291">: Lens hood, Lens caps</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Optional Accessories</td>
<td width="291">: Tripod mount, Teleconverter (1.4x, 2.0x), TAP-in Console<sup>TM</sup></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="170">Compatible Mounts</td>
<td width="291">: Canon, Nikon</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</blockquote>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-31930 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topside.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topside-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topside-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topside-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topside-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topside-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topside.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/underside.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/underside-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/underside-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/underside-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/underside-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/underside-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/underside.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/lens.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/lens-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/lens-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/lens-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/lens-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/lens-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/lens.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mount.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mount-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mount-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mount-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mount-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mount-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mount.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>You can read the press release and get the full specifications <a href="https://www.tamron.co.jp/news/press_release/20171026.html">at Tamron.co.jp.</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

This lens is probably going to be great, but a lot of 100-400's are already out there so it's going to be tough to get some traction going for this lens imo


----------



## AJ (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

http://www.tamron.jp/en/product/lenses/a035.html
MTF and optical construction 2/3rds down the page
67 mm filter size


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



AJ said:


> http://www.tamron.jp/en/product/lenses/a035.html
> MTF and optical construction 2/3rds down the page
> 67 mm filter size



if it actually hits those MTF's that is very good if not excellent for APS-C users.

however I find tamron to be overly optimistic when it comes to their published MTF's


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

The Canon EF 100-400mm f4.5 - 5.6L IS II USM lens is expensive but boy is it a good lens. Well done Tamron but I'm not parting company with Canon.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

Waiting for side by side review between Sigma and Tamron lens before pulling the plug on either of those.


----------



## TommyLee (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

nice thing about this is... it is small and light ..as is the price...
the canon 70-300 is pretty good (had it) ...but the 400mm reach here is good... 
however...5 feet close focus is a bit ...far

....
the canon 100 - 400 II is 3 feet... and a VERY good lens...I have it..
but wanted a small also... for making a small kit... interested to see the lens tip results...
they will likely compare to both canons.. 70-300(about $500 street), 100-400 II

a 25-105 AND a 100-400 covers a lot..
a 16-35 f4 and 70-300 that too.. and still manageable weight..


NOTE: a 16-35 f4 I.S. and a 70-200 f4 I.S. make an extraordinary quality/rugged lens pair ..
...that covers a good range ...and the 70-200 takes a 1.4TC very well....
and makes a very small kit....

my 70-200 f4 I.S. was my fav lens for a long time....

we surely have a lot of choices now days...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

Is the tripod mount an extra? It's described as optional and not listed as an accessory (but neither is the rear cap).


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

Be interesting to see reviews of this lens. And with these comparisons: to their (Tamron's own) 150-600mm G2, to the new Sigma, and to the Canon 100-400mm L IS lenses (both the Mk I and the Mk II).


----------



## TommyLee (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



AlanF said:


> Is the tripod mount an extra? It's described as optional and not listed as an accessory (but neither is the rear cap).




good point...


----------



## Tom W (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*

Not fond of the f/6.3 aperture at 400, but that's necessary to produce the smaller lens. It will be interesting to see how it performs vs. the Sigma.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



AlanF said:


> Is the tripod mount an extra? It's described as optional and not listed as an accessory (but neither is the rear cap).


Tripod bracket is optional extra(129$ according to adorama) while lens hood, and both the caps are included with lens.


----------



## Talys (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



AlanF said:


> Is the tripod mount an extra? It's described as optional and not listed as an accessory (but neither is the rear cap).



On the B&H Listing it reads -

"An optional removable rotating tripod collar is available, which features an Arca-type compatible foot and benefits working with the lens atop a tripod or monopod."

So I would guess no, it's not included. But ironically, on B&H, the tripod foot is pictured, as is the lens hood... _but not the rear cap_ lol.

As an aside, I'm pretty indifferent to arca feet (though I'm a big fan of tripod collar & foot). I'm now totally sold on Fusion plates, the arca ones that have the flip-down Blackrapid loop and also doubles as a back safety stop. And second, they aren't really long enough anyways, to give the ability to balance the front/back of the camera on whatever tripod.

About this lens... price looks great. Assuming the IQ is also great, autofocus speed, accuracy and consistency is going to be what makes or breaks it.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



Talys said:


> About this lens... price looks great. Assuming the IQ is also great, autofocus speed, accuracy and consistency is going to be what makes or breaks it.



Stabilization as well. According to reviews that's not the strongest suit of the Sigma counterpart.


----------



## magarity (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



Tom W said:


> Not fond of the f/6.3 aperture at 400, but that's necessary to produce the smaller lens. It will be interesting to see how it performs vs. the Sigma.


 If they made these just for EFS wouldnt it be about this size but larger effective aperature? One wonders why there are so few EFS long lenses when most are probably sold to owners of that mount cameras anyway.


----------



## AJ (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



magarity said:


> Tom W said:
> 
> 
> > Not fond of the f/6.3 aperture at 400, but that's necessary to produce the smaller lens. It will be interesting to see how it performs vs. the Sigma.
> ...


No not for telephoto lenses.
For this lens, 400 mm / 67 mm front element size yields f/6.3. This is irrespective of the imaging circle.
An f/5.6 lens will have a front element of 400 mm / 5.6 = 72 mm minimum front element size.
This is why telephoto lenses typically have the larger imaging circle covering 35 mm. There's no advantage to only cover APSC.


----------



## Talys (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



Sharlin said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > About this lens... price looks great. Assuming the IQ is also great, autofocus speed, accuracy and consistency is going to be what makes or breaks it.
> ...



Yes, true -- especially at f/6.3, you'll at least need a couple of good IS stops to get decent handheld shots.

I played with the Sigma at a camera store, and it felt nice enough, but it's not really a competitor to the Canon 100-400LII for handheld shooting. f/6.3 autofocus is a real downgrade from f/5.6, sadly. And, I mean on the same lens -- the AF is much better when zoomed out to allow f/5.6 than when it's in the f/6.3 range. 

I think what these really compete with is the 150-600's by Tamron/Sigma, as a lighter alternative to them.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



Talys said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



The guy who comes last in the 400m sprint is still a competitor of the guy who comes first as both are in the same distance race. The Sigma and Tamron are direct competitors of the Canon 100-400mm, although they come second and third in terms of build and AF but 1st and 2nd in terms of price and weight. I think the 100-400s complement the 150-600mms rather than compete with them.


----------



## pknight (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



AlanF said:


> Is the tripod mount an extra? It's described as optional and not listed as an accessory (but neither is the rear cap).



IIRC, a tripod mount is not even an option with the Sigma 100-400. Better to have it as an option than for it not even being a possibility.


----------



## Talys (Oct 29, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



AlanF said:


> The guy who comes last in the 400m sprint is still a competitor of the guy who comes first as both are in the same distance race. The Sigma and Tamron are direct competitors of the Canon 100-400mm, although they come second and third in terms of build and AF but 1st and 2nd in terms of price and weight. I think the 100-400s complement the 150-600mms rather than compete with them.



What I mean, is, in generally, if someone is looking for a 400mm+ zoom and sub $1k is a comfortable price range, I don't think they'd consider a Canon. OTOH, if someone is seriously in the market for a $2k 400mm, I think they'd feel lik they were settling if they took a Sigma/Tamron 5-6.3. 

You're absolutely right that someone might have both a Sigma/Tamron 100-400 and a 150-600. I was thinking more along the lines of a person's first long telephoto zoom -- which both appeal to -- they'd consider smaller and easier to shoot handheld + cheaper filters versus 600mm max.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Tamron Announces the 100-400mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD, Available November 16*



AJ said:


> For this lens, 400 mm / 67 mm front element size yields f/6.3. This is irrespective of the imaging circle.
> An f/5.6 lens will have a front element of 400 mm / 5.6 = 72 mm minimum front element size.
> This is why telephoto lenses typically have the larger imaging circle covering 35 mm. There's no advantage to only cover APSC.



Do you have a good source where I can go read on these relationships? There's a non-intuitive thing going on if that's the whole answer. Is there a focal length range where lenses are f-stop limited, and a shorter focal range where they're coverage circle limited?

I see a lot on f-number ratio, but I don't see a lot on the actual aperture position. Is it a theoretical aperture size at the front element? 

Most of the articles I find are piece-meal, with few or no illustrations to clarify what's happening.


----------

